# tokico struts + ground control c/o



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

I just purchased my Ground Control coil overs (come w/ Eibach springs), and i am thinking about getting Tokico struts to go with them. Is there anybody that knows if i can use them together or not. Always appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no.

Don't get the Tokicos. You won't be happy with those struts and GC coilovers. They are NOT the way to go, even for a street car.

Please check out my dissertation regarding Tokicos and AGX's on my spring and strut page:

www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraspringsandstruts.html

While the GC coilover's are a whole leg up as far as handling, coupling them with Tokicos is like kicking the chair out from under it all. It's a backwards move. Don't do it. I've run them. They are not the best way to go. They're not even an acceptable way to go, in my opinion.

Greg "Are those Tokico pogos?" Wellwood


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Skinny G said:


> *No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no.
> 
> Don't get the Tokicos. You won't be happy with those struts and GC coilovers. They are NOT the way to go, even for a street car.
> 
> ...


hmmmm I've always heard that's the combo to go with so what struts do you recomend


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*The best...*

The best combination to get is the Ground Control coilovers paired with the KYB AGX adjustable gas shocks......the absolute best!


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

I would personally recommend Konis - they are generally stiffer in low-speed dampening, which (at least for Solo II) is desireable, and are rebound-adjustable. The down side is they are internally adjustable, and not ~really~ high enough dampening for stiff rates.

If you could shell out for some custom made Koni's, re-valved for your springs, and converted to external adjustment, you would be laughing. They can even shorten them for you, if you like. Pricey though. Koni's are almost always the standard in racing. 

Having said that,

If you don't want the best, and are happy with dang-good, get the KYB AGX's. They are externally adjustable (rebound and compression together), and can handle upwards of 350# springs, although the rebound dampening is not quite enough in my opinion. They also require no modification of the original struts to work.

I run them, and I am very happy with them. I would be even more happy with Konis, but racing doesn't put food on the table, and the KYB's are DANG good!

Greg "Shocking, eh?" Wellwood


----------

